# OEM R32 Navigation + OEM iPod adapter



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

I am looking to get an iPod adapter so I can plug my iPhone in and be able to play songs and also charge up my phone. I found an OEM iPod adapter (part number VW#1K0-051-444) and I want to be able to plug it into my OEM Navigation unit; pictured below.








But I pulled out my navigation unit to see if I can plug it in but I really dont see anywhere to plug it in. 








There are these two things which are available but it seems as if there is more that needs to be connected.








I am going off of this picture that I found that shows more connectors that would plug into the unit. Would the OEM iPod adapter work with the OEM Navigation unit?











_Modified by pcbootleger at 11:54 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

I just found this in my drawer. This came with my Navigation unit:








And I looked closer to see this! ipod video charger








Here is a picture with flash to see the pin shape.








Now can someone tell what plug exactly will work with this? I think it would just be freaking awesome to watch the videos on my ipod on my screen (not while driving obviously). Will the OEM iPod adapter work or do I need a different one?


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

So I know that this is the unit. But can someone please help as to what I need specifically from here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (pcbootleger)*

I'd recomend the Dice unit, for 2 reasons over the OEM unit
1, its easier to use and give you more control options and an AUXinput compared to the factory unit
2. if you get the Audi unit it comes with the pass thru that the oem unit lacks that will insure compatiblity with your retrofit NAV unit
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

